# Gas in oil



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello....

ok 92 sentra all stock

engine starts and runs fine....

issue:
some gas in oil but not an overwelming amount

after car sits for a few min... start her up smells like gas from the exhaust for est. 1 min.
No black soot or smoke
I'm thinking leaking fuel injector or seal ?... car runs and idles great...any info would be awesome.....

Do I need to find the leaking injector and replace it... or is it something less like a injector seal.....if so which one ?


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm also thinking the timing my just be a tad on the retarded side 


oh... and here she is... now she has no badges other than the nissan badge.... anyone can tell me what "trim package" she is...going by the pictures ?


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

A leaking injector/seal should be suspected with gas in the oil. Do a fuel pressure leakdown test before pulling or replacing the injectors. The O-rings are quite inexpensive to replace, but removal of the injectors is more difficult as you will have to remove the top half of the intake manifold first. The other cause I can think of for fuel in the oil is excessive wear on piston rings along with malfunctioning PCV valve, and the oil had not been changed in a long time.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

My money is on piston rings. Do a cylinder compression test to test for this.

About your trim level... do you have cruise control? 13 or 14 inch wheels? ABS? Power-windows? Sunroof?
Possible trim levels for an auto 1.6L are: E, XE, SE, GXE and LE
GXE and LE have power windows.
XE and SE have a sunroof.
E has no bells or whistles.

SE's are 2-door, LE's came with a spoiler.
That leaves E, XE and GXE.
It's not E since you have painted bumpers.

So XE or GXE. GXE has cruise control, 4-wheel disc brakes, ABS and 14 inch wheels.
It's hard to tell from the picture, but it looks like you have 13 inch wheels.
So... XE?


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

very impressive tlhingan









-no sunroof
-manual windows
-no ABS
-front wheel disc only
-13" wheels
-has cruise
-has power steering


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

...as for it being the rings I doubt it... there would be smoking out the tail pipe of burning oil


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like an XE.
Good luck tracing down your issue,
Post back with progress!


----------



## j-pizzle (Apr 15, 2007)

update:bad injector...

oh BTW: she also has power mirrors
... and I have sense the pix above lowered the front 2.5" est. with new kyb struts ... looks much better... no longer riding "dirty" haha


----------

